# what research drug is for getting high



## davemeister (May 14, 2012)

i want a research drug like cocaine or marijauana what can  i use for this


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

Silkroad nigga!!

#GICH


----------



## sofargone561 (May 14, 2012)

^ yo stop fucking telling everyone bout that place lmao im going to have to hurt u! and hmu homie i got all the street chems i mean research chms u need  lmao


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

LOL!!! There are some new underground .onion sites I came across the other day I'll see if I can dig em up for you nah nigga!! Did u get that lean?!?!?


----------



## sofargone561 (May 14, 2012)

i found a few to! no i never found any on there but i found some other goodies im gonna buy =)


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

You figure out that bitcoin shit?


----------



## sofargone561 (May 14, 2012)

kinda its a little confusing and a little sketchy


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 14, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> ^ yo stop fucking telling everyone bout that place lmao im going to have to hurt u! and hmu homie i got all the street chems i mean research chms u need  lmao



do tell


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 14, 2012)

All that synthetic shit is horrible stay safe !!!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 14, 2012)

Spice (K-2) is VERY dangerous.. My wife has been seeing a significant number of people coming into the ER in a coma, brain damage, and a lot of neurological issues post smoking spice. It's the chemicals that they spray for smell that kill you! My son lost his 15 year old friend to it.. Stay away..


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

davemeister said:


> i want a research drug like cocaine or marijauana what can  i use for this




You at the wrong place bro,, take a hike


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Spice (K-2) is VERY dangerous.. My wife has been seeing a significant number of people coming into the ER in a coma, brain damage, and a lot of neurological issues post smoking spice. It's the chemicals that they spray for smell that kill you! My son lost his 15 year old friend to it.. Stay away..



Damn I heard about this shit on intervention. Its hella crazy and the bath salts stuff


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

davemeister said:


> i want a research drug like cocaine or marijauana what can  i use for this


red devil drain cleaner crystals ... You can get it at Walmart... Snort some of that!!!  Burns like hell, but....

In chemistry circles they refer to it as sodium hydroxide, or in layman's terms...lye.

It's great for idiots like you!  Kills you before you have a chance to reproduce and make more DUMBFUCKS!!!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Gold spray paint, trash bag. Thread over....


----------



## irish_2003 (May 14, 2012)

alpha-pvp


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)

davemeister said:


> i want a research drug like cocaine or marijauana what can  i use for this


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> red devil drain cleaner crystals ... You can get it at Walmart... Snort some of that!!!  Burns like hell, but....
> 
> In chemistry circles they refer to it as sodium hydroxide, or in layman's terms...lye.
> 
> It's great for idiots like you!  Kills you before you have a chance to reproduce and make more DUMBFUCKS!!!





LMAO, Best response ever...


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2012)

link me to some onions, I know all about dat SR....


----------

